# Аккордеон для ребенка 9 лет



## S.Demjanov (27 Дек 2010)

Уважаемый музыканты! Мой девятилетний сын занимается аккордеоном, купили дешевый инструмент юность 80-х (1/2 60 басов) годов, лучшего все равно не было(((. Сейчас появилась необходимость поменять инструмент, именно поэтому я и прошу у Вас совета.
1. Какой инструмент приобрести, и за какую сумму, бюджет ограничен 45 тыс рублей? лучше до 15))
2. Есть ли смысл покупать сейчас дорогой инструмент, если деньги не лишние? 
3. Новые инструменты в Германии цена с доставкой:
Classic Cantabile 48 Bass Akkordeon "Secondo" около 18 тыр
или Weltmeister Perle 48 Bass Akkordeon около 30 тыр или 
Hohner Bravo II 48 Bass-Akkordeon или около 35 тыр
Polverini II/48 Akkordeon около 45 тыр.
К сожалению в нашей области проблематично купить бу хороший инструмент, если ничего не найдется придется покупать новый(((.
Если у уважаемых форумчан есть хороший инструмент 1/2 рассмотрю варианты. Буду рад Вашему участию-помогите плиз.
PS
Classic Cantabile и Polverini кто-нибудь что-нибудь знает о этих брэндах?


----------



## zet10 (27 Дек 2010)

Советую сразу брать 3/4,модели"Каприз" или "Метеор",можно сделать обмен на вашу "Юность" с доплатой.


----------



## S.Demjanov (27 Дек 2010)

*zet10*,
Понимаете, нужен именно 1/2 ибо сын "маленький" рост 126 см и с 3/4 он, боюсь, не справится, тяжело ему будет.
Каприз и метеор это вельтмайстер я так понимаю, у меня дома еще березка есть 3/4 так он для него очень тяжелый. или это не важно? 
Я сам не музыкант, но учитель тоже говорит, что поменьше нужно.


----------



## bombastic (27 Дек 2010)

дадите маленькому большой инструмент - угробите здоровье своему ребёнку. 
лучше меньше да лучше


----------



## S.Demjanov (27 Дек 2010)

Кстати, нашел статью про Polverini смысл такой, что все ждут подделки из Китая, а они в Италии)) Эта фирма копирует известные бренды - вот так! Наверно надо было написать в раздел куплю. Мб у кого нибудь есть хороший инструмент 1/2? Неужели все с 3/4 начинали?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (27 Дек 2010)

Меньший инструмент-меньший диапазон.Вашего сына ждет очень ограниченный скудный репертуар и через пару лет опять поиски инструмента.У меня и шестилетние дети играют на трех четвертях.Не понимаю,почему он для вас тяжел.Он собирается по сцене, что ли скакать,как всякие дранги-миксы?


----------



## николай2 (27 Дек 2010)

1.Инструмент для занятий должен быть качественным /Италия,Германия/.
2.Соответствовать росту / 1/2 /, вес - 5 кг.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Дек 2010)

Для полного счастья, вы бы еще на все это, деньжат выслали.Нет у человека возможности, каждый год менять инструмент! Сегодня на 5 кг,завтра на 6 кг и т.д.


----------



## S.Demjanov (30 Дек 2010)

*Новиков Игорь*
Я не говорил что денег нет. Дал ему 3/4 его не видно из-за него.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (30 Дек 2010)

Может быть дело в правильной посадке? Вы ему Березку 3/4 примеряли ? На ней любому будет трудно.Вельтмейстеры все же немного поменьше и поизящнее как бы - это я о внешней стороне говорю,не затрагивая всего остального.


----------



## S.Demjanov (31 Дек 2010)

Вообщем жду 7 дней если знакомый аккордеонист не найдет инструмент, то куплю новый вельтмайстер 1/2 из Германии. Обратил внимание, что там другая засада на 48 басовом-6 рядов, а кисть у него маленькая. 60 басовый 1/2 хонер видел только на американском амазоне. Вообще то такой и хотелось бы, те аналог юности, но хороший. Мб у кого нибудь есть такой? Пишите договоримся


----------



## Новиков Игорь (31 Дек 2010)

Если есть возможность,то купите качественную половинку,но через год-два ,максимум ,готовьтесь к покупке 3/4.


----------



## zet10 (31 Дек 2010)

S.Demjanov писал:


> Вообщем жду 7 дней если знакомый аккордеонист не найдет инструмент, то куплю новый вельтмайстер 1/2 из Германии.


Правильное решение!Будешь в минусе минимум на 25 т.р...


----------



## S.Demjanov (31 Дек 2010)

*zet10*
Согласен с Вами полностью! Но других вариантов к сожалению не вижу пока. Предложите хорошую половинку дешевле?


----------



## zet10 (31 Дек 2010)

Сайт это не рынок!Хотите дешевле смотрите обьявления или свяжитесь со мной!


----------



## S.Demjanov (19 Янв 2011)

Всем спасибо за участие! Купил "Каприс" в хорошем состоянии за 15 тыр- как я и думал он большой(((. Единственный недостаток нет хороших ремней. Модераторам тему можно закрывать.


----------



## shilka (21 Май 2011)

Вы тему сами должны закрыть!


----------

